# Fusion: Präsident Mohnert ausgebootet?



## Thomas9904 (24. Juli 2012)

Vorabveröffentlichung Magazin August



> *Fusion: Präsident Mohnert ausgebootet?​*Auf die Idee könnte man jedenfalls kommen, wenn man die folgende Meldung auf der DAV-Seite liest:
> http://www.anglerverband.com/images/stories/nachrichten/2012/039_DAV-VDSF/20120724082830357.pdf
> 
> Denn da unterschreibt nicht mehr Peter Mohnert für das VDSF-Präsidium, sondern Vize Heinz Günster..
> ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Juli 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Präsident Mohnert ausgebootet?*

Der VDSF hat nachgezogen, ist jetzt auch auf der VDSF-Seite zu lesen..


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (24. Juli 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Präsident Mohnert ausgebootet?*

Wie in jedem Geschichtsbuch zur Genüge nachzulesen ist...nur weil ein Despot(scheinbar) verschwindet,bedeutet das fürs gemeine Volk nicht automatisch Demokratie und Freiheiten.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Juli 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Präsident Mohnert ausgebootet?*

Hab ich das je behauptet??


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Juli 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Präsident Mohnert ausgebootet?*

Nun hats auch der bayrische (noch)VDSF-Landesverband veröffentlicht.

Wie bei DAV und VDSF auch aber ohne jede Info über Inhalt, angeblich beantwortete Fragen (welche, wie beantwortet?) Beschlüsse etc..


----------



## kati48268 (24. Juli 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Präsident Mohnert ausgebootet?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ... aber ohne jede Info über Inhalt,...


Inhalte? |kopfkrat
Was erwartest du denn (noch) von denen?

Schiebt man 'ne Porno-DVD ein, erwartet man ja auch keine Inhalte.
Obwohl der Vergleich etwas hinkt, denn man erwartet zumindest irgendetwas Geiles, was bei der Vereinigung hier sicherlich nicht zu sehen sein wird.

"_Denn da unterschreibt nicht mehr Peter Mohnert für das VDSF-Präsidium, sondern Vize Heinz Günster.._."
Es ist Urlaubszeit. Vermutlich vertritt PM grad 'meine Interessen' auf den Malediven.
Aber auch das sollte ich nicht erwarten; allenfalls Malediven auf 'meine Kosten'.


----------



## Knispel (24. Juli 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Präsident Mohnert ausgebootet?*

Mich würde interessien, was die beiden Herren mit, ich zitiere :
Moderne Auffassungen zum Angeln und traditionelle Anglerinteressen meinen .


----------



## daci7 (24. Juli 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Präsident Mohnert ausgebootet?*



Knispel schrieb:


> Mich würde interessien, was die beiden Herren mit, ich zitiere :
> Moderne Auffassungen zum Angeln und traditionelle Anglerinteressen meinen .



Fütterverbote, Naturschutzgebiete und C&R-Verbote


----------



## velvet (24. Juli 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Präsident Mohnert ausgebootet?*

Der Präsident des VDSF ist ernsthaftig schwer erkrankt und steht vor einer OP, die VDSF-Veranstaltung am 11.07.wurde daher bereits vom Vizepräsident Günster geleitet, der auch derzeit alle Geschäfte führt.
Und bei den Fragen ging es wieder einmal rund um das liebe Geld, Verpflichtungen und Vertragsangelegenheiten. 

Es ist doch klar, dass darüber Stillschweigen vereinbart wird!


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Juli 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Präsident Mohnert ausgebootet?*



> Und bei den Fragen ging es wieder einmal rund um das liebe Geld, Verpflichtungen und Vertragsangelegenheiten.
> 
> Es ist doch klar, dass darüber Stillschweigen vereinbart wird!


Wieso?
Die Angler berzahlen die Verbandsgebühren, die über die Vereine abgeführt werden und haben damit auch ein Recht zu erfahren, was da ausgemauschelt wurde in den Verbandshinterzimmern, gerade wenns dann um die von den Anglern aufgebrachte Kohle geht...


----------



## daci7 (24. Juli 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Präsident Mohnert ausgebootet?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wieso?
> Die Angler berzahlen die Verbandsgebühren, die über die Vereine abgeführt werden und haben damit auch ein Recht zu erfahren, was da ausgemauschelt wurde in den Verbandshinterzimmern.



Tjojo, aber wenn ich über meine zukünftigen Gehälter verhandel versuch ich das auch nicht rauszuposaunen...

Generell sollte es in einem gemeinnützigen Verein doch eine Offenlegung der Finanzen geben, oder bin ich da falsch informiert?


----------



## velvet (24. Juli 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Präsident Mohnert ausgebootet?*

Ja, was man nicht alles für 2 Euro erwarten kann:

Einsicht in Arbeitsverträge, Bankkonten, steuerliche Unterlagen ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Juli 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Präsident Mohnert ausgebootet?*

Als allermindestes - denn es sind eben nicht nur die 2 Euro, sondern bei der angegebenen Zahl der abzockten Angler Millionen - und es sind ja nicht nur die 2 Euro für den Bundesverband, sondern auch ein paar mehr für die jeweiligen Landesverbände.

Wer also das Geld abkassieren will, soll gefäligst auch offenlegen, für was das verwendet wird und wer was kassiert - genau im Einzelnen, und nicht so allgemein, dass nichts ablesbar ist wie bei der VDSF-GmbH...


----------



## Franky (24. Juli 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Präsident Mohnert ausgebootet?*



daci7 schrieb:


> Tjojo, aber wenn ich über meine zukünftigen Gehälter verhandel versuch ich das auch nicht rauszuposaunen...
> 
> Generell sollte es in einem gemeinnützigen Verein doch eine Offenlegung der Finanzen geben, oder bin ich da falsch informiert?



Sowas passiert in der Regel auf der Hauptversammlung. Ich glaube, sowas heisst dann "Bericht des Kassenwartes" und danach folgt meistens der "Bericht der Kassenprüfer", die die Kasse, Konten und Belege auf Unstimmigkeiten zu prüfen haben.
Wenn dabei nichts gefunden wird, stellt meistens einer der Kassenprüfer danach den Antrag auf Entlastung des Vorstandes (1. Vorsitzender, 2. Vorsitzender, Kassenwart)


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Juli 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Präsident Mohnert ausgebootet?*

Wie in Hamburg, beim dortigen VDSF-Landesverband - wo dann  mehrmals nicht entlastet wird wegen finanzieller Unklarheiten und der dortige Präsident dann Vize für Finanzen beim Bundesverband wird (wohl wegen Kompetenz im Finanziellen??)..

Ein Schelm, wer Böses dabei denkt ;-)))))))))))))))

Kein Wunder, dass man beim aktuellen Hinterzimmermauscheln hier - gerade wenns um Finanzen gegangen sein sollte - etwas genauer wissen will, was da wieder rumgepfuscht wurde..

Das alles zeigt aber doch nur wieder, dass man leider keinem einzigen Verband und keinem einzigen Verbandsfunktionär wirklich vertrauen kann..


----------



## m-spec (24. Juli 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Präsident Mohnert ausgebootet?*

Petert Mohnert ist nicht ausgebootet sondern liegt wohl im Krankenhaus. Verdacht auf Krebs. 

Und das einzige was jetzt noch fehlt zur Fusion der beiden Verbände ist das gegenseitige Vorlegen der Bilanzen. Frau Hapach Kasan hat ihre beiden gewünschten Vizepräsidenten schon benannt und es Bedarf jetzt noch der Abstimmung. Und die ist relativ kurzfristig fällig. Das ganze wird wohl in Papenburg über die Bühne gebracht werden beim Deutschen Fischereitag. Die formal notwendigen Einladungen sind verschickt und der Prozess ist in Gang gesetzt. Und die meisten Bewerber um Vorstandsposten scheinen aus den Reihen des DAV zu kommen. 

Werden interessante Wochen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Juli 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Präsident Mohnert ausgebootet?*

Ist doch interessant was alles erzählt wird..

Und warum wird das nicht öffentlich gemacht (wenn es denn so stimmt, da wird ja auch innerhalb der Verbände gelogen, dass sich die Balken biegen)??

Und warum werden die gewünschten Vizes dann nicht veröffentlicht?

Naja, alles über die Köpfe der Bezahlenden weg in Hinterzimmern auszumauscheln ist natürlich genau der Beginn, den man von diesen Verbänden und Funktionären erwarten konnte..

Und von wem die meisten Bewerber kommen, ist ja auch wurscht. 
Die Quote (6:3 zu Gunsten des VDSF, wenn die VDSF-Dame Happach-Kasan gewählt wird) wurde ja vom DAV schon akzeptiert..



Davon ab isses eh wurscht, da das sowieso kein Verband für Angler sein wird, sondern eben einer für Bewirtschafter, Caster, Berufsfischer - und Angler als zahlende Anhängsel...........

Für uns machts die Arbeit jedenfalls einfacher, wenn es nur noch einen anglerfeindlichen Bundesverband statt derer zwei gibt..


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (24. Juli 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Präsident Mohnert ausgebootet?*



m-spec schrieb:


> Petert Mohnert ist nicht ausgebootet sondern liegt wohl im Krankenhaus. Verdacht auf Krebs.



Querelen hin oder her..wenn DAS den Tatsachen entspricht,wünsche ich dem Menschen Peter Mohnert zuallererst
gute Besserung und eine möglichst rasche,dauerhafte Genesung.


----------



## velvet (24. Juli 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Präsident Mohnert ausgebootet?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und warum werden die gewünschten Vizes dann nicht veröffentlicht?


 
Weil diese Kandidaten für die VizeP. nur Wunsch der Initiativgruppe, einschließlich der eingefangenen FDP-MdB, sind.

Einige VDSF-Verbände lehnen diese Kreationen ab. Dies wurde auf der VDSF-Sitzung in Göttingen sehr deutlich.

Übrigends drei sind Dir schon bekannt (Markstein,Steffens,Braun).


----------



## velvet (24. Juli 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Präsident Mohnert ausgebootet?*



m-spec schrieb:


> Das ganze wird wohl in Papenburg über die Bühne gebracht werden beim Deutschen Fischereitag.


 
Wohl kaum, denn der Dt. Fischereitag ist kein beschlußfähiges Organ des VDSF.

Dies ist nur die Mitgliederversammlung im November in Berlin. 

Und zur Verhinderung der undurchdachten Fusion (Bedienungsprozess um Ämter und Funktionen) reichen schon 25% Gegenstimmen!


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Juli 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Präsident Mohnert ausgebootet?*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Querelen hin oder her..wenn DAS den Tatsachen entspricht,wünsche ich dem Menschen Peter Mohnert zuallererst
> gute Besserung und eine möglichst rasche,dauerhafte Genesung.



Dem schliesse ich vollumfänglich an mich an..



			
				velvet schrieb:
			
		

> Thomas9904 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Und warum werden die gewünschten Vizes dann nicht veröffentlicht?
> ...


Die Frage ist ja dabei nicht was ich weiss oder uns zugetragen wird.

Die Frage ist nach wie vor, was wir mit einem Verband und Funktionären sollen, die nicht mal ansatzweise bei so wichtigen Fragen mit den sie ja bezahlenden  Anglern kommunizieren, geschweige denn wie hier, sie auch nur informieren...

Bis jetzt arbeiten VDSF wie DAV und auch diese wirre Initiativtruppe wie alle beteiligten Funktionäre mit voller Kraft daran, dass in der Öffentlichkeit der Eindruck entsteht, dass hier das Schlechteste aus beiden Verbänden das Sagen hat und zusammenzukommen droht!

Und nicht evtl. angeblich vorhandene Vernünftige, die einen wirklichen Verband für Angler erreichen wollten  (jedenfalls hat man im Zusammenhang mit der Fusion noch von keinem was Vernünftiges öffentlich gehört oder gelesen)....


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Juli 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Präsident Mohnert ausgebootet?*



			
				velvet schrieb:
			
		

> Einige VDSF-Verbände lehnen diese Kreationen ab. Dies wurde auf der VDSF-Sitzung in Göttingen sehr deutlich.





			
				velvet schrieb:
			
		

> Und zur Verhinderung der undurchdachten Fusion (Bedienungsprozess um Ämter und Funktionen) reichen schon 25% Gegenstimmen!


Man hört ja viel (und Du scheinst ja auch einen Einblick im VDSF zu haben, der über den der Basis hinauszugehen scheint).....

Seit der VDSF-Sitzung am 11. Juli muss ja wohl innerhalb des VDSF richtig Dampf sein..

Unter anderem auch wohl wegen finanzieller Geschichten. 
Kohle soll da wohl so knapp sein, dass auch die Grüne Woche gekippt werden soll (wie das dann besser werden soll mit der Kohle, wenn man wie geplant die Beiträge für den Bundesverband herabsetzt, bleibt den "Finanzstrategen" der Verbände vorbehalten...) ..

Auch über die Art der Findung der Präsidentschaftskandidatin sind wohl  auch nicht alle im VDSF glücklich gewesen, ums mal vorsichtig zu formulieren....

Und verschiedenste Spekulationen über Geldknappheit im VDSF und vor allem darüber, warum sich der VDSF so schwer damit tut, wie versprochen die Bilanzen vorzulegen, sind ja auch im Umlauf..

Da der DAV ja schon inhaltlich wie vom Stil her komplett eingeknickt und auf VDSF-Angelverhindererlinie eingeschwenkt ist, liegt momentan das nicht richtig vorwärtskommen der Übernahme wohl alleine an der Uneinigkeit innerhalb des VDSF..

Und so stinkig, wie da einige der Verbände und Funktionäre im VDSF sind, weil sie nicht in Entscheidungsfindungen und Pöstchenvergabe eingebunden wurden, ist es zumindest nicht komplett unwahrscheinlich, dass innerhalb des VDSF eine notwendige satzungsändernde Mehrheit nicht zustande kommen kann..

Angeblich soll ja schon versucht werden, das in Papenburg hinzukriegen, indem man sich außerordentlich versammelt und hofft, dass die Gegner nicht in voller Zahl erscheinen, diejenigen, welche die Übernahme durchziehen wollen aber vollzählig da sind und so eine satzungsändernde Mehrheit erreicht werden kann..

Da kommen momentan von so vielen unterschiedlichen Seiten so verschiedene Infos und Papiere bei uns an, dass das alles nicht  wirklich verifizierbar ist.

Immerhin scheint unter Mohnert zwar keine Einigkeit, nach aussen aber zumindest ein Kurs im VDSF durchsetzbar gewesen zu sein..

Da der Präsident nun ausfällt, scheinen die ganzen bis dato unterm Deckel gehaltenen VDSF-internen Streitereien um Kohle, Macht, Pfründe und Posten nun aber voll durchzuschlagen..

Auf der einen Seite also ein in sich zerstrittener VDSF, auf der andern Seite der verräterische, übertrittswillige DAV und irgendwo zwischendrin im Gemauschel die wirre Initiative....

Man darf gespannt sein, was da am Ende rauskommt..

1, 2 oder gar 3 Dachverbände sind da möglich..

Egal wie und was aber, keiner der Beteiligten hat sich da mit Ruhm bekleckert in den letzten Jahren, kein Verband, kein Funktionär, keine Initiative.

Und da das nun alles nur noch wirrer zu werden scheint, da - gerade VDSF-intern - noch weniger wirkliche Information und Mitnahme der Basis übehaupt nur angedacht scheint, wird der Start jeden neues Verbandes schon von vorne herein mit diesem Makel der Mauschelei, Unfähigkeit, Basisferne und Anglerfeindlichkeit behaftet sein..

Schade, denn damit wurde die historische Chance zur wünschenswerten Bildung eines wirklichen Anglerverbandes einmal mehr vertan - es kann höchstens die "Einheit" der  pöstchenschiebenden Funktionäre dabei rauskommen.......


----------



## GridtII (25. Juli 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Präsident Mohnert ausgebootet?*

Ich hab die Diskussion hier schon seit längerer Zeit verfolgt. In den vielen Beiträgen (ich hab es ehrlicherweise nicht geschafft alle zu lesen) sind sehr viele wichtige Informationen für mich dabei gewesen. Was mich allerdings etwas betroffen macht ist die extem kritische bis ablehnende Sichtweise gegenüber den (noch) beiden Verbänden.
Diese Sichtweise mag ja durchaus seine Berechtigung haben, es gibt da leider nur ein Problem: *Wir (die Angler) haben keine andere Vertretung! *
Die Meinung hier im Anglerboard wird von der Öffentlichkeit und den Politikern nur wenig bis kaum zur Kenntnis genommen (wie es scheint, sind ja nicht einmal viele Angler an der Diskussion beteiligt). 
Äußern sich dagegen die Verbände in der Öffentlichkeit, wird das überall zur Kenntnis genommen. Deshalb kommen eben auch diese unseligen Bestimmungen in die Landesfischereigesetze.
Das mag man bedauern, ist aber wohl leider die Realität.
Ich frage mich deshalb, ob es den Anglern nützt, wenn die Vereine und Verbände nur kritisiert werden, oder ob es nicht mehr Sinn macht sich zusätzlich zu engagieren und zwar in den Vereinen und Verbänden.
Das ist zugegeben nicht so einfach und es bedarf viel an Zeit und noch mehr an Nerven. 
Es wird aber auch in Zukunft entweder einen neuen oder die zwei alten Verbände geben, die dann über Wohl und Wehe der Angler entscheidend mitwirken. Und die einzige Chance eine Veränderung zu bewirken, ist nach meiner Meinung sich einzubringen und über die Mitarbeit Veränderungen zu erwirken.

Es hat für mich den Anschein, dass sich sogar jetzt schon langsam etwas bewegt. In meinem Landesverband ist nach den Ferien eine Zusammenkunft aller Vereinsvorsitzenden geplant, um die jetzige Situation zu diskutieren und möglicherweise eine gemeinsames Verständnis zu erarbeiten. Mal sehen, was daraus wird.
Gruß
GridtII


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Juli 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Präsident Mohnert ausgebootet?*



> Die Meinung hier im Anglerboard wird von der Öffentlichkeit und den Politikern nur wenig bis kaum zur Kenntnis genommen (wie es scheint, sind ja nicht einmal viele Angler an der Diskussion beteiligt).


Naja, wie mans nimmt ;-))

Immerhin wurde uns ein Gutteil Schuld zugewiesen (von DAV wie VDSF), dass das mit der Fusion genannten Übernahme des DAV in den VDSF nicht schon 2011 wie geplant geklappt hat..

Wir nehmens als Kompliment und Wirkung ;-)))



> es gibt da leider nur ein Problem: Wir (die Angler) haben keine *andere *Vertretung!


Auch das ist falsch, da die real existierenden Verbände eben NICHT die Angler vertreten!

*Angler haben in Deutschland mit diesen real existierenden Verbänden, Initiativen und Verbandsfunktionären leider gar keine Vertretung oder Lobby, das ist ja das große Problem..*



> In meinem Landesverband ist nach den Ferien eine Zusammenkunft aller Vereinsvorsitzenden geplant, um die jetzige Situation zu diskutieren und möglicherweise eine gemeinsames Verständnis zu erarbeiten. Mal sehen, was daraus wird.


Es  wäre wünschenswert, dass sich endlich wirklich was im Sinne der Angler bewegt.

Ohne wie bis heute gerade beim VDSF und vielen dessen Landesverbänden leider immer noch üblich, Angler als Gefahr darzustellen und zu krimininalisieren, den Zugang zum Angeln zu erschweren und immer weitere gesetzliche Restriktionen gegen Angler voranzutreiben bzw. schon geplante gesetzliche Erleichterungen zu verhindern.

Sollte von welchem Verband oder Funktionär auch immer etwas kommen, dass diese anglerfeindliche Einstellung des VDSF durchbricht und diese das dann auch öffentlich kommunizieren und vorantreiben würden, hätten diese sofort meine vollste Zustimmung - nur ist da bisher leider nichts in Sicht..

Und würden sich Verbände den Kampf gegen unsinnige gesetzliche Restriktionen auf die Fahnen schreiben und würden da die Angler zum mitmachen einladen, hätten sie auch wieder Angler hinter sich, statt wie jetzt mit sinkenden Mitgliederzahlen kämpfen zu müssen..

Wer aber so anglerfeindlich handelt wie alle real exisitierenden Verbände, Initiativen und Verbandsfunktionäre, und das alles nur wegen Posten, Kohle, Pfründe, Pöstchen und persönlicher Eitelkeiten in Hinterzimmern ausmauschelt, der wird weiterhin von uns an den Pranger gestellt werden..


----------



## daci7 (25. Juli 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Präsident Mohnert ausgebootet?*



GridtII schrieb:


> Ich hab die Diskussion hier schon seit längerer Zeit verfolgt. In den vielen Beiträgen (ich hab es ehrlicherweise nicht geschafft alle zu lesen) sind sehr viele wichtige Informationen für mich dabei gewesen. Was mich allerdings etwas betroffen macht ist die extem kritische bis ablehnende Sichtweise gegenüber den (noch) beiden Verbänden.
> Diese Sichtweise mag ja durchaus seine Berechtigung haben, es gibt da leider nur ein Problem: *Wir (die Angler) haben keine andere Vertretung! *
> Die Meinung hier im Anglerboard wird von der Öffentlichkeit und den Politikern nur wenig bis kaum zur Kenntnis genommen (wie es scheint, sind ja nicht einmal viele Angler an der Diskussion beteiligt).
> Äußern sich dagegen die Verbände in der Öffentlichkeit, wird das überall zur Kenntnis genommen[...]



Also, ich bin lange nicht so informiert wie die meisten Angelpolitisch-Aktiven hier und bin ebenfalls (noch) nicht Mitglied in einem der beiden Verbände* - und ich muss sagen: Ich kriege viel eher mit was hier so diskutiert wird, als was hinter irgendwelchen Türen von irgendwelchen Leute besprochen wird, ganz einfach da hier *öffentlich* geredet wird. Und das geht den meisten Anglern die ich kenne genauso...

* ist aber geplant für die nächsten Tage, nur um das Recht zu haben in irgend einer Weise Stunk machen zu können...


----------



## GridtII (25. Juli 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Präsident Mohnert ausgebootet?*

Hi Thomas,
das seh ich etwas anders. Es mag ja aus deiner Sicht richtig sein, dass die Verbände die Angler nicht richtig vertreten, aber wer wird denn als "Träger öffentlicher Belange" bei anstehenden Gesetzesänderungen herangezogen? Sicherlich nicht das Anglerboard, sondern die Verbände.
Es sind nun mal die Bundes- und Landesverbände die offiziellen Vertreter der Angler.
Das nicht wahr haben zu wollen nützt nichts. Und genau *in* den Verbänden muss man ansetzen, wenn man wirklich etwas ändern will. 
Nur von außen kritisieren bringt letztlich nichts.


Ich gehe weiß Gott nicht konform mit den vielen idiotischen Regeln, die da in den einzelnen Landesverbänden beschlossen worden sind. Nur nochmal, was ich zum Ausdruck bringen möchte ist, dass wir (die Angler) uns in den vorhandenen Vereinen und Verbänden (weil es eben keine anderen gibt) dafür einsetzen müssen, dass sich etwas ändert. Auf eine andere Art und Weise wird das nicht gehen.

Es wäre übrigen schön, wenn du nicht so pauschal kritisieren würdest .In dem Verein, den ich als 1.Vorsitzender vertrete (ich bin also auch wohl ein Funktionär), ist jeder herzlich willkommen. Wir haben auch keine sinkenden Mitgliederzahlen, sondern können leider nicht so viele aufnehmen, wie eintreten wollen. Auch ist bei uns grundsätzlich alles erlaubt, was nicht ausdrücklich per Gesetz verboten ist. Wobei die gesetzlichen Restriktionen im Lande Bremen noch recht moderat sind.
Aber auch da ist allerdings noch viel zu Verbessern. 
Gruß
Jochen


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Juli 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Präsident Mohnert ausgebootet?*



> In dem Verein, den ich als 1.Vorsitzender vertrete (ich bin also auch wohl ein Funktionär)


Es gibt sicherlich auch viel in manchen Vereinen zu kritisieren, wobei das immer auf den einzelnen Verein ankommt, wie Du ja gut beschreibst...

ABER:
Ich spreche/schreibe hier ja immer bewusst von Verbandsfunktionären (dass ich manchmal zu faul sein mag und nur Funktionär schreibe, kann man mir evtl. nachsehen).

Und ja, Du hast recht:
Leider werden die real existierenden Verbände von der Politik, Medien und Gesellschaft zu   oft noch fälschlicherweise als Vertreter der Angler gesehen..

Wir arbeiten aber (bis jetzt nicht ganz unerfolgreich) daran, dieses Bild gerade zu rücken und auch in der Politik wie in Medien und Gesellschaft klar zu machen, dass diese real exisiterenden Verbände und Verbandsfunktionäre  keinerlei Recht haben, für Angler zu sprechen.

Weder von den Zahlen her (wegen vieler Doppel- und Mehrfachmitgliedschaften dürfte die reale Zahl organisierter Angler bei ungefähr 500.000 liegen, bei 5 Millionen am Angeln interessierter Menschen laut Allensbach)...
Noch von den Satzungen her, da die Verbände nicht Angler vertreten, sondern Gewässerbewirtschafter, Caster und Berufsfischer, mit zahlenden Angleranhängseln....

Und - auch wenn nicht direkt vergleichbar:
Ich trete auch nicht in NPD oder KPD ein, um deren Grundsätze zu verbessern..

Wenn, trete ich in Organisationen ein, deren Grundsätze ich teile..

Das íst zur Zeit in keinem der real exisitierenden Verbände oder der wirren Initiative der Fall..

Unser Aufgabe als Medium ist es da aber, genau und immer wieder Salz in die Wunden der Verbände und Verbandsfunktionäre zu streuen und mit den Fingern direkt in die schwärenden Eiterbeulen zu drücken...


----------



## velvet (25. Juli 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Präsident Mohnert ausgebootet?*



GridtII schrieb:


> ).
> Ich frage mich deshalb, ob es den Anglern nützt, wenn die Vereine und Verbände nur kritisiert werden, oder ob es nicht mehr Sinn macht sich zusätzlich zu engagieren und zwar in den Vereinen und Verbänden.
> Das ist zugegeben nicht so einfach und es bedarf viel an Zeit und noch mehr an Nerven.
> 
> ...


 
Dies ist das große Problem!

Die Wenigsten haben bei dem, was sie erwarten wird, Lust und Zeit sich derart einzubringen.

So bleibt es leider die Aufgabe einiger Weniger, die sich dort, wenn es einmal gelungen ist, langjährig verankern.


----------



## velvet (25. Juli 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Präsident Mohnert ausgebootet?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Noch von den Satzungen her, da die Verbände nicht Angler vertreten, sondern Gewässerbewirtschafter, Caster und Berufsfischer, mit zahlenden Angleranhängseln....


 
Das steht aber so primär nicht drin.

_Auszug aus der VDSF-Satzung:_ 
Zweck des Verbandes
I. Der Verband ist der Zusammenschluss der organisierten Angler auf Bundesebene

Aufgaben des Verbandes
a) Die aktive Mitarbeit in allen Umwelt-, Gewässer-, Landschafts-, Natur-, Fischerei-, Jagd- und Tierschutzfragen
und die Zusammenarbeit mit den entsprechenden nationalen und internationalen Vertretungen, Behörden
und Verbänden; insbesondere auch bei der Gesetzgebung im nationalen und internationalen Bereich mitzuwirken,
speziell bei Gesetzgebungsvorhaben des Naturschutzes, Umweltschutzes, Tierschutzes, Tierseuchenrechts,
Artenschutzes, der Landwirtschaft und Fischerei, Energiewirtschaft, Abfallwirtschaft, Wasserwirtschaft
und Raumplanung. Hierzu gehört auch die Zusammenarbeit mit den maßgeblichen Bundesbehörden
und Verwaltungen.
b) Mit internationalen Verbänden, Bundesbehörden und Zusammenschlüssen auf Bundesebene zusammenzuwirken,
in Fragen der Erhaltung und Schaffung einer lebensfähigen und artenreichen Natur und Umwelt.
c) Die Hege und Pflege artenreicher Fischbestände.
d) Die Erhaltung und Pflege der im und am Gewässer vorkommenden Tier- und Pflanzenarten.
e) Die Pflege des waidgerechten Fischens im Sinne einer ausgewogenen Nutzung der Fischbestände.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Juli 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Präsident Mohnert ausgebootet?*



> Aufgaben des Verbandes
> a) Die aktive Mitarbeit in allen Umwelt-, Gewässer-, Landschafts-, Natur-, Fischerei-, Jagd- und Tierschutzfragen
> und die Zusammenarbeit mit den entsprechenden nationalen und internationalen Vertretungen, Behörden
> und Verbänden; insbesondere auch bei der Gesetzgebung im nationalen und internationalen Bereich mitzuwirken,
> ...


Steht da irgendwas von Angeln?
Nein.
Also kein Verband für Angler, den die wollen nunmal angeln....

Und organisiert sind die Angler ja auch nur mittelbar über die Vereine und Landesverbände.

Unmittelbare Mitglieder sind die Vereine in den Landesverbänden, die Landesverbände im Bundesverband.

Also die Bewirtschafter bzw. die Verbände der Bewirtschafter im Bundesverband -  in Bayern z. B. auch explizit Berufsfischer (in einigen weiteren Landesverbänden auch, Bayern hab ich nur grade im Kopf), ebenso wie die Caster..

Und der Fischereiverband als übergeordneter Verband ist ja auch zuerst Vertreter der Berufsfischerrei...

Angler dürfen zwar zahlen, sollen aber sonst möglichst nicht störend bei der Verbandsarbeit sein und deren Belange kommen auf Grund dessen gerade beim VDSF erst immer an letzter Stelle...

Siehe auch:
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...d-dav-der-vergleich-teil-1-die-satzungen.html

Immerhin haben sie wohl inzwischen die "Volksgesundheit" rausgenommen aus der Satzung beim VDSF..

Zusammen mit dem Symbol der Wolfsangel hätte da sonst vielleicht manch einer auf schräge Gedanken kommen können..


----------



## velvet (25. Juli 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Präsident Mohnert ausgebootet?*

Nein nur *waidgerechtes Fischen*, 
und dies gibt es definitiv nicht bei der beruflichen Fischerei.


----------



## GridtII (25. Juli 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Präsident Mohnert ausgebootet?*

@ Thomas,

das stimmt schon, dass über das Anglerboard ein Umdenken in Gang gesetzt wird und auch überhaupt erstmal auf die Missstände hingewiesen wird.
Letztlich bin auch ich erst durch die Diskussion hier aufmerksam geworden.

Möglicherweise ist es sinnvoll zweigleisig zu fahren. Einmal über das Anglerboard und gleichzeitig in den Verbänden. Wobei ich deinen Vergleich mit den extremen Parteien auch nicht ganz passend finde, aber es ist klar, was du damit ausdrücken willst.
Ich weiß von vielen Diskussionen, dass es einige "Funktionäre" gibt, die keinesfalls mit den Entscheidungen der Verbände immer konform gehen. Da lohnt es sich mal einen Versuch zu starten.
@velvet
Ja, ist nicht einfach, kann sich aber lohnen, weil Veränderungen (zum Positiven) immer möglich sind.
Haltet durch!
Jochen


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Juli 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Präsident Mohnert ausgebootet?*



> Möglicherweise ist es sinnvoll zweigleisig zu fahren


Wir machen hier unseren Job auf unserem Gleis - und warten drauf, dass die in den Verbänden auf ihrem Gleis den ihren machen und wir dann Verände und Verbandsfunktionäre endlich mal loben können!!!

Für offene und umfassende Information, Diskussion und Mitnahme der Angler sowie ein anglerfreundliches, gegen gesetzliche Restriktionen und erschwerten Zugang zum angeln gerichtetes Arbeiten der Verbände und Funktionäre gegenüber Politik, Medien und Gesellschaft..

Würden wir nur zu gerne..

Und das dann genauso offensiv zu unterstützen und zu loben!!

So wie wir leider Gottes die jetzigen für Angler unhaltbaren Zustände in Verbänden und bei Funktionären immer wieder kritisieren müssen..

Macht ja ausser uns keiner.

Die ganze Totholzpresse aus dem Angelbereich übt da genauso vornehme Zurückhaltung wie der Bundesverband der Angelgerätehersteller (BVA), obwohl es sogar deren Geschäftsmodell bedroht, wenn Angeln in Deutschland immer unmöglicher wird..

Die sponsern dann lieber die Verbände/Vereine, damit bei den Kursen ihr Material verwendet wird - genauso kurzsichtig wie VDSF und DAV gegenüber Politik, Medien und Tierschützern...........


----------



## Knispel (25. Juli 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Präsident Mohnert ausgebootet?*



GridtII schrieb:


> In meinem Landesverband ist nach den Ferien eine Zusammenkunft aller Vereinsvorsitzenden geplant, um die jetzige Situation zu diskutieren und möglicherweise eine gemeinsames Verständnis zu erarbeiten. Mal sehen, was daraus wird.
> Gruß
> GridtII



Und das Ergebnis wird denn von Herrn Schiller unter Verschluss gehalten oder ? Auf der Homepage vom LFV HB wird jedenfalls bis heute nichts veröffentlicht was die Fusion betrifft, alles Top - Secret


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Juli 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Präsident Mohnert ausgebootet?*

Da könnten Angler ja auf die Idee kommen und sich über die Vereine in Verbandspolitik einmischen!!

Bezahlen sollen sie unds Maul halten, die Angler, so wie sie sichs ja bisher auch immer gefallen liessen....-.


----------

